# Fuji Speedway 3 Laps Battle



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The *best* just got better, I love these guys!!!:thumbsup:

Final Best Motoring battle pits LFA against GT-R, ZR1, 911 GT2 RS and F430 GT3 — Autoblog

Enjoy....:clap:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice vid, thanks for sharing!

GTR performs as expected  however that GT2RS has some ferocious straightline pace. Really see the comparative strengths and weaknesses of these cars


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

alloy said:


> Nice vid, thanks for sharing!
> 
> GTR performs as expected  however that GT2RS has some ferocious straightline pace. Really see the comparative strengths and weaknesses of these cars


YW:thumbsup: Will look out for an English translation...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

anilj said:


> YW:thumbsup: Will look out for an English translation...


you mean you don't understand japanese


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

alloy said:


> you mean you don't understand japanese


Chinese, Japanese, look at these, dirty knees....now what does this mean?

I speak fluent Bollox as my wifey says all the time.......:clap:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I know you need to treat these with a pinch of salt, but.... If you had any doubt that the GT-R is the performance bargain of the Decade?

Can't believe how slow / difficult to drive the ZR1 was? You could here the grunts from the Driver,  would love to have a translation.


Rich


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> If you had any doubt that the GT-R is the performance bargain of the decade!Rich


You took the words right out of my mouth as that is exactly what I thought and actually made me really proud to be fortunate to own this fantastic car:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You don't really need Japanese. Just imagine what they are saying and it will be 90% close. Tsuchiya' final comment: "and all this for only 9 million yen!"...

Their fastest laps were all pretty close, but you have to wonder if they were all 'standard' from the factory. 

Also how much do cultural factors affect the results? Tsuchiya is the big boss in the pecking order (he thinks he is anyway) and expects others to let him win...

Great video, though!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

guys read the comments.
so much jdm haters in the world.
because they cant keep up


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Is it just me or did the GT2 RS sounded pathetic, and people criticize about the engine sound of the GTR. If the GTR sounds a like vacuum cleaner, then the GT2 RS sounds like a vacuum cleaner that cleans vacuum cleaners. :flame:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

The GT2 really doesn't appeal to me at all. I'd take a GT3 over it any day. It looks like it suffers a fair bit of lag.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The driver kept apologizing for missing gears...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The biggest shock was how the LF-A faired and for the money would you buy one? Give me the Porsche GT3RS anyday or the incomming MP4-12C:clap:


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*LFA Is a strange one*

I cant help but be impressed by the engine, instrument graphics and the noise, and in many ways its a product of similar obsessive japanese engineering that the GTR is. But 350 grand , really, thats just ridiculous and everytime it gets back to back with the Nissan its embarrassing. 

Fact is that if they cost the same you might have an arument that the N/A V10 and the cabin are a class apart, but you could have 5 GTRs for the same price or one GTR and a Carrera GT for the weekend. Thats got a rather nice V10 too.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

bluediamond said:


> I cant help but be impressed by the engine, instrument graphics and the noise, and in many ways its a product of similar obsessive japanese engineering that the GTR is. But 350 grand , really, thats just ridiculous and everytime it gets back to back with the Nissan its embarrassing.
> 
> Fact is that if they cost the same you might have an arument that the N/A V10 and the cabin are a class apart, but you could have 5 GTRs for the same price or one GTR and a Carrera GT for the weekend. Thats got a rather nice V10 too.


Look at this review on the LF-A and check out 0.23s and 0.57s for the handsome reviewer:thumbsup:

Famous for 2secs....and no wifey in sight...:clap:


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Thats the best colour*

Looks fantastic in that blue. 
Dont get me wrong Anilj, i think its a wonderful thing and I'd have one in a heartbeat if I had the dosh. 


So here's a question, if you had £350k in loose change down the back of the chesterfield, would you have an LFA?

Or perhaps a sparkly new all carbon chassis Lambo Aventador ........


AND a GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

The LFA is a complete waste of money, the Zr1 cant corner as per all american cars but looked fast on the straight. Not sure what the 430 was doing.

Would take the porsche or GTR over any of them.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

bluediamond said:


> Looks fantastic in that blue.
> Dont get me wrong Anilj, i think its a wonderful thing and I'd have one in a heartbeat if I had the dosh.
> 
> 
> ...


Choices, choices, choices...but if I had that money, I would buy a McLaren MP4-12C and a Porsche GT3RS and with the change a GT-R!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

One or two things dont add up for me, end of 1st lap - lfa, gt-r then gt2 come onto one of the longest straights in motor racing. Yet the GT2 only begins to make up ground in the last third. Yet on the last lap when its behind the lfa it flies past it like its not there in the first third. Call me cynical.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

sin said:


> Call me cynical.


Cynical....dont you have much work on to be able to trawl over the video Inspt Clouseau of the French Sûreté....its ok as long as the GT-R wins, but not if produced by 5th Gear

Still 15mins before 5.30.....give it your best...:thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

anilj said:


> Cynical....dont you have much work on


LOL, says the man that posted in this one thread alone at 4:48, 3:34, 2:44, you dont need to be inspector clouseau to work out who's the busiest. .

I'm not knocking the car, but we all know it Achilles heel is long straights as shown by 5th gear where it was being caught in much shorter straights by a lesser car.

Great video, great to watch. Great to see it embarrass the ferrari and corvette by such a large margin.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Andyc, that avatar is really messing my head up!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> The biggest shock was how the LF-A faired and for the money would you buy one? Give me the Porsche GT3RS anyday or the incomming MP4-12C:clap:


100% Agree, the LFA is little more than a marketing ploy, I dont think it sets the standard in anything?

Wouldnt mind a spin in one though..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sorry, tired and just catching up on my car porn


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Engine in the LFA is amazing, but £350k. Crazy. :runaway:

Another confirmation of just what a bargain the GT-R is.

Didn't need to speak Japanese to understand the guy in the Vette


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Sorry, tired and just catching up on my car porn


Rubbish, been busy admiring the Magic and the loss of the swirl pattens and since you had a substantial discount, you've spent the rest on that salubrious 'titty bar'....had the windows darkened...really:GrowUp:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The GT-R wasnt allowed to win unlike Uk 5th Productions, but the video is fun and shows the Beast to be the cream....:thumbsup:

I do still like the LF-A thought....but not at that silly price:chairshot


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Frankly the results were a load of bollocks. The GT2 RS was 5s down on its Fuji lap record pace of 1:50. Sure the GTR is the best bang-per-buck there but the proceedings needed a reality injection.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Frankly the results were a load of bollocks. The GT2 RS was 5s down on its Fuji lap record pace of 1:50. Sure the GTR is the best bang-per-buck there but the proceedings needed a reality injection.


Like a 5th Gear edit....:chuckle: the Beast is simply awseome and won against some great competition...


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Great vid that gtr driver is an awesome driver


----------

